# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  More Off-Grid Power Generation Ideas

## crashdive123

Here's another resource for Power Generation.  

http://www.homepower.com/home/

----------


## Rick

Good stuff!

----------


## GVan

> Here's another resource for Power Generation.  
> 
> http://www.homepower.com/home/


Quite interesting material.  Thanks crash.

----------

